# Vesa for Leon



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,

Few months back I received a nice package from our friend Leon13. Stuffed with targets, pouches, slingshot toys and an über cool T-shirt. I picked up an earlier project of mine to create something interesting for him as a return of his awesome package. I liked best his large pouches. Working fine and I'm accurate with them.

This is the Vesa frame. 3D printed and died in green paint. It's handle is pretty narrow, but liked the overall proportions so kept that thinner curvature. A sacrifice over function or just an "artistic" decision







.

I hope my friend likes it. Thank you for watching!

Have a nice day








Tremo


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

You are, like, really good at this! Super cool. I mean SUPER COOL!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

incredible simetrical!!!!!!!!!really like *****


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chula amigo Tremo.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lucky Leon! Sounds like he certainly deserves it, though...you even got a t shirt out of his last bought of generosity!

Very sharp looking sling, man; cool you printed it, too


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That is awesome; I'm sure he will love it!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the design and colour. But just so that I don't have the same colour as Leon 13, I will take mine in purple, please. 

Darren


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a great looking slinger! And I believe it is the first 3D printed one I have seen.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool!!


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I would kill to see this in mass production. Whew what a nice pocket rocket haha (;


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice

looking design


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats a good looking ss.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Very cool! Looks like a great shooter.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Really nicely done!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very cool!!!!  He will love it!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

That's just awesome!

Great design and Leon13 really deserves it!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome shooter! Leon will love it!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi my Friends!

I am very pleased you like it and glad that Leon13 the owner of this first print likes it too!

It's always a pleasure to get such a great feedback on my works really appreciate that!

*Wish you all nice Holidays with your family and friends!*

Keep your slingshots close 

Tremo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> Hi my Friends!
> 
> I am very pleased you like it and glad that Leon13 the owner of this first print likes it too!
> It's always a pleasure to get such a great feedback on my works really appreciate that!
> ...


Same to you, bud...happy holidays!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

This is so good to see and hear. Leon is one of the true great givers on this forum. Thankfully there are many more too but Leon in my opinion really deserves to be praised for his generosity. Tremo you are also very generous to be giving away the first print of your design so to you I say bravo!! May the spirit of giving continue. Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you

Clint


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

It is an excellent framework, our friend Leon, he deserves it.

:wave:


----------

